# Marburys Game Winning Shot Against Seattle



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Did you see that? That was a major garbage shot. I cant believe he made that either, i thi9nk he even got fouled. Man we got lucky on that one. Great Win though against a very good team.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I did not see the shot but who was guarding him when he took the shot.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think it was rashard lewis.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I saw it and that was one of the luckiest shots. he wasn't even looking at the basket. marbury had a horrible game with 8 points I think and 3-12 shooting something like that. But everyone gets lucky sometimes. Great game by the Matrix with 30 points and 11 rebounds.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> I think it was rashard lewis.


thank you for the info phatdaddy3100.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Yea remember this game down the road.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Desmond Mason was guarding him

And it wasn't really lucky, because Marbury has the ability to make those shots. He made another unreal gamewinner against Francis before and Kidd etc etc

Marbury even changed the form in mid-air so he knew what he was doing.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

the reason it was lucky was because stephon was just trying to draw the foul, and we he didnt, he jsut throw it up and it when in. Amazing, aww well, you gotta get lucky sometimes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd like to see it, damn, hopefully I catch it on a weekly show.

-Petey


----------

